# Ads



## JR 137 (Mar 6, 2018)

What is it with the ads at the top of the website lately?  Or am I the only one getting them...

Date Single Moms
Meet Asian Women
Meet Your 40+ Match

And many more.  It used to be MA ads, now they’re just trying to get me to cheat on my wife


----------



## pdg (Mar 6, 2018)

I get those, and ma ads, and utility suppliers, and surveys.

But most worryingly...


 

Just so wrong on so many levels...


----------



## hoshin1600 (Mar 6, 2018)

i mentioned this same thing in the "last person" thread.
i get :
Asian's
Russian's
40 +
Filipino's
Chinese mail order bride
plenty of fish
match .com
and some random ad for a Dashiki dress


----------



## CB Jones (Mar 6, 2018)

It’s based on your googling.......you have a lot of splaining to do Lucy


----------



## oftheherd1 (Mar 6, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> It’s based on your googling.......you have a lot of splaining to do Lucy



To a certain extent it is.  But remember sex sells, I should say out-sells.  Which do you think pays the most?

I get those too and I do not visit any sites that would make google think I wanted advertisements like that.  So I am more inclined to it is something the forum owners let in for the revenue; I don't get them on the other forum site I most frequent.


----------



## pdg (Mar 6, 2018)

oftheherd1 said:


> get those too and I do not visit any sites that would make google think I wanted advertisements like that.



This.

I get (badly) targeted ads here and other places - usually related to stuff I've either recently bought or researched.

There's ads related to site content too, whether I've got 'history' or not.

This is the only place I get all the dating ads...


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 6, 2018)

Add Date Local Moms to my list, as that’s the one here as I’m typing this.

I guess they think I have a MILF fetish.  I guess there’s worse things...


----------



## pdg (Mar 6, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> Add Date Local Moms to my list, as that’s the one here as I’m typing this.
> 
> I guess they think I have a MILF fetish.  I guess there’s worse things...



I currently have "explore Japanese women" - I didn't think they were usually big enough to warrant an expedition.

Still, nicer picture than the one I posted above


----------



## CB Jones (Mar 6, 2018)

I have a vita cost healthy living site advertised on mine.

Just saying...:


----------



## oftheherd1 (Mar 6, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> I have a vita cost healthy living site advertised on mine.
> 
> Just saying...:



You need to expand your horizons.


----------



## CB Jones (Mar 6, 2018)

oftheherd1 said:


> You need to expand your horizons.



I will not be corrupted.....I am a oak.


----------



## Danny T (Mar 6, 2018)

I don't get any ads...but then I run Ad Blocker Plus. Works great.


----------



## Buka (Mar 6, 2018)

I get them on my phone, but not on my laptop. I have no idea why. Now I'm curious to see what they're advertising.


----------



## granfire (Mar 6, 2018)

I am not paying attention...can't afford to.
But generally speaking, the ads correlate either to the topic, or to your own search and browse history....

I should not have a dating site there though....but then again, I am glad it's not heavy on the naked men....


----------



## pdg (Mar 6, 2018)

granfire said:


> generally speaking, the ads correlate either to the topic, or to your own search and browse history



Well, I just had an ad for a handheld espresso machine.

Seeing as I've conducted no searches for that (or overweight firemen) I'm disinclined to believe it's history linked


----------



## CB Jones (Mar 6, 2018)

pdg said:


> Well, I just had an ad for a handheld espresso machine.
> 
> Seeing as I've conducted no searches for that (or overweight firemen) I'm disinclined to believe it's history linked



Do you share a google account with someone who might be searching “overweight firemen drinking coffee?”


----------



## CB Jones (Mar 6, 2018)

New ad is for a site with info on my surname.

Just saying


----------



## pdg (Mar 6, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> Do you share a google account with someone who might be searching “overweight firemen drinking coffee?”



No, most certainly not!

(Must be a glitch in that incognito browsing thing )


----------



## pdg (Mar 6, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> New ad is for a site with info on my surname.
> 
> Just saying



Actually with your name?

If it's just the generic version, I've had that - and "search birth records".

And travel ads.

The only ones I can form any link to are energy suppliers (I did some searching a few months back) and welding/machining supplies (always looking at that sort of thing).


----------



## hoshin1600 (Mar 6, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> Add Date Local Moms to my list, as that’s the one here as I’m typing this.
> 
> I guess they think I have a MILF fetish.  I guess there’s worse things...




I get that one too, hate to tell you but they are telling us we are too old for 20 something tinder hookups and we should be focused on middle age to elderly women.


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 6, 2018)

hoshin1600 said:


> I get that one too, hate to tell you but they are telling us we are too old for 20 something tinder hookups and we should be focused on middle age to elderly women.


I’m only 41.  I figure 30-35+.

Edit:  Wait a minute... I’m 20 years old, so now they should start with Date Sexy College Girls ads if this tracking stuff works right


----------



## taistrong (Mar 7, 2018)

I'm the only one not getting ads? Do you guys have the ad blocker on or not?


----------



## Tames D (Mar 7, 2018)

I'm getting midget nude mud wrestling ads. So yeah, it is related to search history


----------



## hoshin1600 (Mar 7, 2018)

Tames D said:


> I'm getting midget nude mud wrestling ads. So yeah, it is related to search history


yes but is that oompa loompa midget nude wrestling  or regular female midget nude mud wrestling?   i would kinda like to know what we are dealing with here.


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 7, 2018)

Tames D said:


> I'm getting midget nude mud wrestling ads. So yeah, it is related to search history


Why can’t I rate this funny and informative at the same time?  I rated it funny, but I think informative is more appropriate.  Changing my rating right now...


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 7, 2018)

Meet Chinese Women

That’s a new one.


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 7, 2018)

Thinking about it more, I think it has to do with the “Uncomfortable” thread.  I didn’t notice the ads until I started reading and posting to that thread.


----------



## pdg (Mar 7, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> Thinking about it more, I think it has to do with the “Uncomfortable” thread.  I didn’t notice the ads until I started reading and posting to that thread.



I've had the same mix of ads since I was lurking pre-joining.

And this is the only place I get them...


----------



## CB Jones (Mar 7, 2018)

All my ads are for good wholesome sites.....Saintly Living site, Philanthropy Club site, People Who Help Poor Kids Site etc...

I don't know what you miscreants are doing to get the ads you get.


----------



## pdg (Mar 7, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> I don't know what you miscreants are doing to get the ads you get.



Obviously much more interesting things than you are


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 7, 2018)

pdg said:


> This.
> 
> I get (badly) targeted ads here and other places - usually related to stuff I've either recently bought or researched.
> 
> ...


For me, mostly related to sites I've actually visited. I looked at some duffel bags and briefcases on ebags.com and I'd get to see those bags for several days on here.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 7, 2018)

pdg said:


> Obviously much more interesting things than you are


Except for me, apparently.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 7, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> New ad is for a site with info on my surname.
> 
> Just saying


You've been googling yourself again, haven't you?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 7, 2018)

Tames D said:


> I'm getting midget nude mud wrestling ads. So yeah, it is related to search history


I wanted to rate JR's rating of this as "funny".


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 7, 2018)

Suddenly, I'm getting Best Buy ads for an HP computer similar to the Dell I'm using. Are those dating ads for my PC???


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 7, 2018)

And now, suddenly, two ads that can't be related to search history: Excel training from Fred Pryor (I teach those classes) and Line2 (I actually have a Line2 account for my business number). These ads know WAY too much about me.


----------



## Tames D (Mar 8, 2018)

hoshin1600 said:


> yes but is that oompa loompa midget nude wrestling  or regular female midget nude mud wrestling?   i would kinda like to know what we are dealing with here.


No oompa loompa nude midget wrestling for me. Whatdya think I'm kinky or something?


----------



## oftheherd1 (Mar 8, 2018)

Tames D said:


> No oompa loompa nude midget wrestling for me. Whatdya think I'm kinky or something?



Well, I just Sent in my renewal for Kinks of the World Unite Online, and the membership list they sent me has you as a charter member.  How do you explain that?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 8, 2018)

oftheherd1 said:


> Well, I just Sent in my renewal for Kinks of the World Unite Online, and the membership list they sent me has you as a charter member.  How do you explain that?



Fake news!!!!!


----------



## Tames D (Mar 8, 2018)

oftheherd1 said:


> Well, I just Sent in my renewal for Kinks of the World Unite Online, and the membership list they sent me has you as a charter member.  How do you explain that?


Charter member? Hell, I'm the Poster Boy. A little recognition please??


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 10, 2018)

Now I’m getting the Fitness Dating ads.

I guess because I talked about wearing a Speedo during training in another thread, my tracking stuff thinks I’m an in-shape Adonis.  I must be to wear a Speedo during karate, right?


----------



## pdg (Mar 10, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> Now I’m getting the Fitness Dating ads.
> 
> I guess because I talked about wearing a Speedo during training in another thread, my tracking stuff thinks I’m an in-shape Adonis.  I must be to wear a Speedo during karate, right?



The 'fitness singles' are quite possibly my favourite ones.

Better than the transexual fantasy cartoons at least...


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 13, 2018)

Now I’m getting “Men Can Come To Planned Parenthood.”

I guess it’s all the “dating” lately.  So many ways I can go with this one, not enough space.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 13, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> Now I’m getting “Men Can Come To Planned Parenthood.”
> 
> I guess it’s all the “dating” lately.  So many ways I can go with this one, not enough space.


I'm confused. Is that a dating suggestion?


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 13, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> I'm confused. Is that a dating suggestion?


I was thinking more along the lines of free STD treatment and dealing with getting women pregnant.  But if you want to meet men at Planned Parenthood, who am I to judge?


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 13, 2018)

I’m also more frequently getting a Kelly Kapowski kinda looking single mom in the ads.  At least she’s a somewhat refreshing change from the norm.  The others so far aren’t my type.  The new single mom is closer; I guess the tracking is slowing learning.


----------



## donald1 (Mar 16, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of free STD treatment and dealing with getting women pregnant.  But if you want to meet men at Planned Parenthood, who am I to judge?


What's next? Diamond ring add? Baby product adds? 

JR, if you keep this up your gonna end up on the Maury show and praying he says "you are not the father"


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 16, 2018)

donald1 said:


> What's next? Diamond ring add? Baby product adds?
> 
> JR, if you keep this up your gonna end up on the Maury show and praying he says "you are not the father"


I love that show.  It never gets old.  Maury and Seinfeld are two shows that I’ve watched for years and they’re just as great now as they’ve been since day one.

Edit:  every now and then Maury does something other than lie detectors and paternity.  Those episodes suck.  I don’t want makeovers or teens gone bad.  Just give me lie detectors and DNA.


----------



## Tames D (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## Tames D (Mar 19, 2018)




----------

